# לאן מותר/אסור להכנס עם כלבים?



## may1131 (19/8/15)

לאן מותר/אסור להכנס עם כלבים? 
כלב חדש בבית ואיתו שאלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




לאן מותר להכנס עם כלבים?
לדואר-מותר. ברוב בתי הקפה והמסעדות אין בעיה (אני גרה בתל אביב), במיוחד בישיבה בחוץ.
במכולת השכונתית אמרו לי שאסור כי אלו נהלים של משרד הבריאות. יש למישהו מושג מה הנהלים לגבי מקומות ציבוריים ובתי עסק?


----------



## KallaGLP (19/8/15)

אני מניחה שזה תלוי בעיקר בבית עסק עצמו 
אבל בגדול בדרך כלל לא ניתן להכניס כלבים לבתי מלון, מועדונים, סופרים, קניונים וכד' מקומות בילוי ציבוריים, במיוחד אם הם סגורים. ניתן להיכנס עם כלב לחלק מהגנים הלאומיים, החניונים והצימרים, אבל גם כאן כל מקום והחוקים שלו. אני מציעה שלגבי כל מקום שיש לך ספק להתקשר ולברר מראש אם את רוצה לבוא לשם עם הכלב.


----------



## Sheamrit Weinstein (20/8/15)

כשהם לא רוצים להכניס 
הם טוענים שזה "נוהלים ממשרד הבריאות". אז או שהנוהלים הם מאוד גמישים ומעורפלים, או שהאנשים מאוד גמישים לגביהם.

אני גרה בגבעתיים. לוקחת את הכלבה שלי לרוב המקומות בגבעתיים ותל אביב.

בגדול, לבתי קולנוע כמובן אסור, לבנקים, לחלק מחנויות המזון, לפי ראות עיני הבעלים. יש בית מרקחת אחד בתל אביב שמרשה לי להכנס עם הכלבה,אם לא שינו בינתיים את הנוהלים.

יש רופאים שמרשים להכנס עם הכלבה, ועוד...


----------

